# tiny toy puppy food



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry for the complete lack of working dog relatedness on this one](*,) 

A friend of mine and his new lady friend just got a new puppy (he has never had a dog before, she has).

They settled on a chi poo against my advice....it is from a breeder ya know, they found it on kijiji...even had all it's shots:roll: :roll: 

Any hoo it weighs one freakin' pound at present. The "breeder" gave them a yougurt container of "good dog food", called Science Diet :roll: My friend wanted me to tell him where he could buy said food. 

I would like to suggest something different/better but admittedly do not know much about food for toy breeds. I imagine you have to get something with smaller peices for a 1 lbs dog????

Any suggestions a decent food they might feed? I won't be able to convince them to go raw now...I will likely wear them down eventually in a year or so 8)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Both EVO and Innova come in either puppy or all life stages and comes in a small bites formula (pieces are slightly smaller than a piece of corn). I've gotten good feedback from the Chihuahua and Yorkie folks on them. I haven't looked lately at the other natural companies and what they offer for kibble size. I hope they pick a good food! It drives me crazy when teeny dog or cat owners complain about the price of dog food. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Fromm grain-free "Surf and Turf" is the tiniest kibble I have EVER seen. MUCH smaller than the small-bite formulas by other companies. PLus, it's good stuff!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I'd second the EVO recommendation as well. They may also want to try Bil-jac, the stuff crumbles more like rabbit food and is great for those teeny tiny guys.


----------



## paige hanson (Feb 7, 2009)

I have three chihuahuas and feed them the same food i feed the GSD, both in raw and kibble. Never has mattered to them the size of kibble.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

paige hanson said:


> I have three chihuahuas and feed them the same food i feed the GSD, both in raw and kibble. Never has mattered to them the size of kibble.



I feed the small dogs the same as the big ones too. I feed all raw, and the only modification I make for small dogs is that I have the back end of the chicken ground up in what the butcher calls a "chili" (coarse) grind.

If I fed kibble, I would go with one of the Natura products, too, like Innova, Evo, or California Naturals.

Anyone considering Bil-Jac might want to check the ingredients first. First few: Chicken By-Products (Organs only, Including Chicken Liver), Chicken, Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Brewers Dried Yeast, Cane Molasses.....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Fromm grain-free "Surf and Turf" is the tiniest kibble I have EVER seen. MUCH smaller than the small-bite formulas by other companies. PLus, it's good stuff!


This is a new one to me!

This does look good:
http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs-c-d-grain-free-surf-and-turf.php


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> This is a new one to me!
> 
> This does look good:
> http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs-c-d-grain-free-surf-and-turf.php


It is good! And local too! 

If you tell the owner that the dog can eat normal food, the dog is going to end up getting crappy food, right? So tell the owner that the dog can't possibly eat this enormus food and sell them on something high-end and tiny.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> This is a new one to me!
> 
> This does look good:
> http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs-c-d-grain-free-surf-and-turf.php


Looks good, but not available in our area.

I have made some recommendations (Evo, Innova, raw) and made myself available for training help and advice. I will be impressed if they can get it housebroken in the next 6 months 

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Looks good, but not available in our area.
> 
> I have made some recommendations (Evo, Innova, raw) and made myself available for training help and advice. I will be impressed if they can get it housebroken in the next 6 months
> 
> Thanks for the help guys


The myth about small dogs being hard to housebreak is just that: a myth. The owners are the problem.

After adjusting for the reduced capacity (so increased numbers of trips outside), they are trained just the same way.

I think a big problem is owners who don't stick with it because the mess isn't as unpleasant. Then they tell people that "Chihuahuas (or Pugs, or whatever) are so hard to train." [-X

Maybe you can impress this on them before they get off on the wrong foot.


----------



## Beth Allen (Dec 17, 2008)

Natures Variety product's are also small. Small dog owner's tend to only like to feed small kibble. Even though it is usually the human's issue. New dog owner's will also feed a good food for a while then switch to the little square tin's of grocery food. The dog's love all those by product's, salt and sugar. Then eventually the dog has a health scare and then they start thinking raw or better quality again. I have been in the retail and vet office side for year's. 
As for the house training issue. People with only small dog's usually are more "Open" with their regulations and training... because their little. They do not see accident's on the floor until they step in it. If you have a Great Dane puddle you generally are going to want to be consistant.


----------

